# gladstone- 27-30 oct



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

G'day fellas, a mate and I are thinking about doing a 2 nights, 3 day trip to gladstone next week with the kayaks As we don't get barra or threadys here on the gold coast they are going to be the main target, I've had a look on google and was wondering if anyone had any information on tannum ? boyne? calliope, ? .. Having no idea about the place any recent reports or help would be welcome.Cheers Chris


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Too far south for wild Barra. Try Awoonga.

Then hit the Narrows. There is actually a small but interested group here from Gladstone.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey bud this is just what I've read, when awoonga went over in the 2011 big floods an estimated 23,000 barra went over the wall all around the metre .. They reckon 90% survived and now roam the Boyne and Gladstone and wherever else they have gone .. They are diffinaetly there, appreciate the reply


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

You'll need a local to reply. I thought the pro netters got in and stuffed it all up.

Either way, it just means getting into the Boyne on the Dam side, or the other side of the dam wall. Do check the Narrows though, from recollection you are something of a Jack specialist, and familiar with the Passage. Think about that water way on steroids - that's how I imagine the Narrows. I'd hire an air conditioned hut at Awoonga, and travel from there to the launch points.

If you are travelling with time up your sleeve, think about Monduran on the way back. Reputed to be less productive... but BIGGER.


----------

